# Custom Aristo LGB lil' steamer in Northern Pacific



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* You don't see too many of these Aristo locos mated with LGB tenders, esp. done in NP. *
*It's my first NP steamer and for about $200 plus the lettering, I got one that I can run *
*on the little layout. I still have a few custom details to change or add.*










*I still need to get a sheet of numbers to match the lettering because this loco would be closet to an *
*H-3 class rather than an H class of which I had lettered it tonight.* 










*Rocky*


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Look good, Rocky.

I saw a NP steamer in Bismark, ND this past February. Some neat little pacific. Drivers looked pretty small so she was either demoted to freight service or did lots of starting and stopping,


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky, 
Nice match up! I really like the look! 

Chas


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* A couple new progress pictures ... *
*I went and swapped the bell and the dynamo around, plus I added a pair of Aristo *
*class lamps to the front of the boiler, then colored the lenses green. I'm planning to stretch the *
*front pilot and maybe add a cow-catcher on the pilot. *



















* I have since painted the dynamo black, just forgot to when I shot the pictures. *
*So about all that's needed to do is open her up and wire those class lamps and run a plug for the *
*wires to the tender for the sound and back up head lamp.*

*Rocky*


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the switched bell and generator.

I got tired of breaking off the railing from the pilot, so I made one of brass. 










Those are Ozark's class lights and nuts on the brass rod.


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Rocky, that's one really nice engine you've got there! I especially like the look after you swapped the bell and dynamo...that's how it would have been in real life... 
SandyR


----------

